

Trello Gold - radimm
https://trello.com/gold

======
radimm
The Gold is still in beta. When accepted you get two minor features (stickers
and solid colour backgrounds).

But 'more importantly??' it allows you to subscribe for $5/month to get more
style (stickers, images as board backgrounds, emoji, large attachments, and
referral scheme).

